# Drumstick Commission



## lwalper (Jun 15, 2014)

Someone gave me a drumstick and said, "Make a pen out of it." They wanted the bullet too so selected the gunmetal clicker. I wish the signature had been a bit more clear but, it is what it is.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 15, 2014)

Cool idea! Good job! I thought at first, you were turning drumsticks!


----------

